# Recessed cans



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I found out about lotus lights from 99. Now he doesn't like them. Canadians :vs_mad:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I found out about lotus lights from 99. Now he doesn't like them. Canadians :vs_mad:


I know. When I first talked about Lotus Lights here, you guys thought I was the monster from outer space (no comment  ).

I still like them for renos but I will throw in cans when possible. Part of the reason now is cost. A can and a 5/6” trim is the same price as a Cooper or Lithonia clamp light. If you add in the cost of the rough in ring for the clamp light, your cost goes up and you’re still dicking around at finishing time.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I have almost stopped using cans due to wafer LEDs. Especially where placement is critical.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So far, the one GC guy who wants pretty much all the inside lighting to be wafer lights cuts all the ceiling holes before I return to the job after rough in. That color's my opinion of them. Right now I love the crap out of them. When I have to cut all the holes, I'm gonna change my opinion.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I know. When I first talked about Lotus Lights here, you guys thought I was the monster from outer space (no comment  ).


When you first talked about pancake/wafer lights they were $60 each and we couldn't get them here. 

Now that they are $25 on the high end and sometimes as low as $13 on Amazon shipped next day, they are great.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> So far, the one GC guy who wants pretty much all the inside lighting to be wafer lights cuts all the ceiling holes before I return to the job after rough in. That color's my opinion of them. Right now I love the crap out of them. When I have to cut all the holes, I'm gonna change my opinion.


On new work I agree that using conventional cans makes it easier because they cut the holes.

But for what it's worth, a grit holesaw, a dust bowl, and a 5 gallon bucket let you make the holes super quick and easy without much dust at all. If you are a man's height you don't even need a ladder for 8' ceilings.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> On new work I agree that using conventional cans makes it easier because they cut the holes.
> 
> But for what it's worth, a grit holesaw, a dust bowl, and a 5 gallon bucket let you make the holes super quick and easy without much dust at all. If you are a man's height you don't even need a ladder for 8' ceilings.


:vs_mad:


----------



## Wiredindallas (Aug 9, 2018)

I only like cans because the light source (bulb) is a couple inches above the ceiling and out of your eyesight. Also, you can select and change the light color and beam angle as desired.


----------



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG! is the name really bendover electric supply???? LOL Yea, I'm wondering the same thing about recessed fixtures. I'm a one man operation and I'm freakin old too, so I don't really know about new stuff and whats good and whats crap. Would actually like to put a cple dozen fixtures in my own house soon, but procrastinate because I don't know whats good anymore


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I do a lot of new homes, I use cans. Every house I do is hard coat plaster. Cutting all those holes in hard coat would take forever and wear out a lot of blades/hole saws.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

We use lots and lots and lots of lights similar to these:

https://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Equ...+disc+lights&qid=1564143979&s=gateway&sr=8-18

We just set nail-on or bracket boxes. Don't take much time at all to install them, and you don't have to walk around with a box of can trims and lamps. I think I've only had one or two go bad out of close to 1000 last year.


There are other styles, but these go up the quickest and hold well.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

3DDesign said:


> I do a lot of new homes, I use cans. Every house I do is hard coat plaster. Cutting all those holes in hard coat would take forever and wear out a lot of blades/hole saws.


Go with tungsten carbide grit holesaws. You'll be amazed. Just capture the dust.

Think "Dust Bowl."










https://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/RT/Drillers_DustBowl.htm


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

For new construction in insulated ceilings, I put in the Eaton CLD’s now. They look fine, no customer complaints, and very little screwing around with the vapour barrier with an octagon box. If it’s an uninsulated ceiling, I lean toward cans.

GC’s love it when I throw in temporary lighting (some even demand it) and that’s tough with Lotus Lights.

Come finishing time, I want it done fast and clean. I already have 80% of my money. Hole saws and dust bowls don’t fit into the equation.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> For new construction in insulated ceilings, I put in the Eaton CLD’s now. They look fine, no customer complaints, and very little screwing around with the vapour barrier with an octagon box. If it’s an uninsulated ceiling, I lean toward cans.
> 
> GC’s love it when I throw in temporary lighting (some even demand it) and that’s tough with Lotus Lights.
> 
> Come finishing time, I want it done fast and clean. I already have 80% of my money. Hole saws and dust bowls don’t fit into the equation.



There are a ton of different form factors for that type of luminary (we just call them "disc lights"). Does this one have a bracket-and-spring mounting system or do they go right into the screws on a 4" box?


----------

